# Camo patterns for ontario hunt



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

I've got a question for the southern Ontario folks. This is gonna be my first year hunting and I need to get some camo gear for the season but was wondering what patterns seem to work well in our neck of the woods. I've got the chance to hunt on properties in Wellington/Grey (WMU 80,82A), Prince Edward (70), Northumberland (72A),and Hastings (69A1,68B). Any tips or info you had would be great.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

What are you hunting for?


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh sorry, whitetails


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

I hunt in both 78B and 75 and I find that Realtree Hardwoods is hard to beat. Just is going to depend on your stand location an time of year. If you are going to be hunting field edges in the early season you might want to go with something like the Realtree APG. In the late season have always wanted to try out the snow camo but have never done it yet. Heard that it also works well if you are hunting in the heavy popular stands.

matt


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

how bout the "Timmins tuxedo"


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

You need the khaki dungarees and Kodiak boots to finish that off, plus _*THE*_ hat...

Be vewy vewy qwiet...


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

circa 70s, Kodiaks and Kenora dinner jackets


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Thats almost like my Havelock dinner jacket and slacks but we prefer formal red:icon_1_lol:


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Does it come with a tie?


----------



## lessquiverwaite (Mar 2, 2009)

Why waste money on this new camo that is coming out? There is a better option that I use now for hunting that is much better and is and has been proven. Wool pants and sweater from the armysurplus. It is warm and does the same job as the camo. My brother and I shoot at a club in Oshawa and I have seen him blend in the woods with just a plain brown jacket and when he doesn't move you don't see him. This has been obseved by many people and it just goes to show that dark colours do just as good a job as anything else. Remember your grandfather and great grandfather.... they didn't have camo they use a break up pattern (like the dark plaid) and they wore warm dark pant that they have had hanging around for years and they got deer and moose and rabbits. This camo stuff is over priced and you can get away with better clothes at a cheaper price.


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

I have to agree with lessquiverwaite. I've shot deer from the ground at 7 yards during the shotgun season wearing blaze orange. As long as you can sit still the actual pattern of your camo isn't really important IMO.





lessquiverwaite said:


> Why waste money on this new camo that is coming out? There is a better option that I use now for hunting that is much better and is and has been proven. Wool pants and sweater from the armysurplus. It is warm and does the same job as the camo. My brother and I shoot at a club in Oshawa and I have seen him blend in the woods with just a plain brown jacket and when he doesn't move you don't see him. This has been obseved by many people and it just goes to show that dark colours do just as good a job as anything else. Remember your grandfather and great grandfather.... they didn't have camo they use a break up pattern (like the dark plaid) and they wore warm dark pant that they have had hanging around for years and they got deer and moose and rabbits. This camo stuff is over priced and you can get away with better clothes at a cheaper price.


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

*Camo*

If you are hunting from a treestand it s hard to beat Ultimate Camo.

I have had deer look right through me ...unbelievable. You will never see a rubberneck again. 

I think they are a sponsor here on AT. If not check out www.ultimatecamo.com


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*blaze orange*

Captain, ok I got ask again.. was the deer wearing blaze orange. your sentence seems to indicate that.. "I shot a deer at 7 yards wearing blaze orange".... deer in London are wearing blaze orange again? how about the funny looking hats with ear muffs



G


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

pintojk said:


> how bout the "Timmins tuxedo"


Mine's more of a grey tweed 



Stash said:


> You need the khaki dungarees and Kodiak boots to finish that off, plus _*THE*_ hat...
> 
> Be vewy vewy qwiet...


I actually do have that hat... LOL

I'll be in Timmins this weekend, I'll see about posting a pic of some of the locals in their Tux's


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Camo is used to catch the buyer, not hide the buyer


----------

